# Plasma oder LCD-LED ?



## Star_KillA (7. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute 

Ich weiß das wurde schon sooooooo oft durchgekaut aber ich habe jetzt nochmal eine speziele Frage: 


Mein Vater meint das Plasma TV´s schwerer sind als LCD TV Geräte , stimmt das ?


Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen ob ich Plasma oder LCD nehmen soll , ist Plasma nicht voll aus der Mode ?
War heute bei Expert und da sahen die LED Fernseher besser aus als die Plasmas , würde gerne eure Meinung haben


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

naja beides hat vor und nachteile, LED(edge-led) ist auch nix anderes als nen normaler LCD nur das er dünner ist in so märkten kommen die plasma oft schlecht weck da die umgebungsbeleuchtung zu hell und unnatürlich ist und dadurch das bild blass wirkt , da haben die LCD mit den poppigen farben ihre vorteile. Warum ist das gewicht des tv´s wichtig ? 

Im allg kann man nicht sagen das eine technik besser ist als die andere, es kommt halt aufm einzelfall an. Dazu braucht man dann viel mehr infos


----------



## Riezonator (7. Januar 2011)

Mode ist was für Klamotten wichtig ist was dem Betrachter gefällt und bei welcher technik der betrachter am wenigsten kompromisse machen muss

Wichtig ist auch hast du schon mal nen LCD oder PDP gehab oder hattes du vorher noch ne Röhre
ist dein raum hell oder eher dunkler

Wichtig ist auch das dein wohnzimmer nicht wie ein expert laden beleuchtet ist

achja einer der nachteile eines Plasmas ist das er schwerer ist aber wieso juckt dich das?


----------



## schlumpf666 (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich persönlich bin kein großer fan von plasma tvs, meine 2 brüder haben plasmas... also entweder sind die falsch eingestellt was "bildverbesserungstechniken" angeht oder einfach nicht mein geschmack.
In nem geschäft ist das aber auch immer so ne sache, da sind völlig andere lichverhältnisse als bei dir daheim, viel grelleres licht. Außerdem kennst du nie die einstellung der geräte.
Hätte ich mich darauf verlassen wie der tv im geschäft aussieht, hätte ich meinen nicht gekauft. 
Und den hab ich auch in nem expert gesehen.

Ich würde an deiner stelle einfach mal beides in betracht ziehen, paar modelle raussuchen die in frage kommen und dann können die fachmänner hier bestimmt gute ratschläge geben.

Bei mir kam nur lcd in frage da ich unbedingt ambilight wollte, somit blieb meine auswahl sehr gering...


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Januar 2011)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin kein großer fan von plasma tvs, meine 2 brüder haben plasmas... also entweder sind die falsch eingestellt was "bildverbesserungstechniken" angeht oder einfach nicht mein geschmack.
> In nem geschäft ist das aber auch immer so ne sache, da sind völlig andere lichverhältnisse als bei dir daheim, viel grelleres licht. Außerdem kennst du nie die einstellung der geräte.
> Hätte ich mich darauf verlassen wie der tv im geschäft aussieht, hätte ich meinen nicht gekauft.
> Und den hab ich auch in nem expert gesehen.
> ...




Die Sache mit Ambilight finde ich ja auch gut.
Das Gewicht spielt eine Rolle weil wir 4 Treppen hoch müssen (ja unser Haus ist groß  ) und ich schon einen Fernseher "Schrank/Ständer" habe und der kann halt max 25kg , da er von IKEA ist nur 20kg.
Mein jeztziger Fernseher ist ein 42" mit 1400*800 oder weniger.
Der ist von Panasonic und vielleicht 7 Jahre alt , Plasma ...... 
Das Bild finde ich nicht schlecht habe den Vergleich zu einem 1 Jahr alten Philips mit LCD , 1080P und 32" natürlich viel Detailgetreueres Bild


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

Naja wenn dir das Plasmabild gefällt kannst auch weiter bei Plasma bleiben  wie weit sitzt du denn weg ? und was hast du für quellen/zuspieler? und wegen gewicht denke ich kaum das du was gutes unter 20kg finden wirst


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Januar 2011)

Nene darum gehts auch nicht , ich werde mir eh einen neuen kaufen aber 30 sind besser als 60 kg und eigentlich ging es nur darum das mein Vater meinte das ist so 

Ist Philips die einzige Marke mit Ambilight ?
Kann mir nochmal jemand sagen was bei Geizhals jetzt die richtige und Hochwertigste LED Variante ist ? (also nicht EdgeLit aber da sind noch 4 andere )


----------



## schlumpf666 (7. Januar 2011)

Ja philips ist die einzige marke mit ambilight, die haben es erfunden und patentiert. Find ich auch schade... die sollten lieber mal noch andere hersteller solche geräte machen lassen, dann können sie sich doch ordentlich kohle durch die rechte holen...


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

ja ist die einzige marke, haben da patent drauf ( nehm ich an )

Naja Fullled mit local diming, was willst ausgeben? wie weit bist weg ? was für quellen nutzt du ? zocken wichtig ?


----------



## GaAm3r (7. Januar 2011)

4 Meter , zocken ja max 1600 €
Was meinst du mit Quelle ?


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

du schon wieder GaAm3r? dann nen lg pk 550 oder so  + soundsystem 
 aber des hatten wir ja schon alles...
Quelle: Kabel/sat/analog, bluray, surfen, ...


----------



## GaAm3r (7. Januar 2011)

.....


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

mit dem acc den du schreibst


----------



## schlumpf666 (7. Januar 2011)

Was geht den hier ab???? Ich war schon fleißig am antwort tippen bis mir augefallen is das es gar nicht der threadersteller ist... 
Das ist ja echt geil...
Sorry für offtopic aber das musste sein. 

Edit:


> sieht für mich nach doppelacc aus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich auch! 
Ich hab auch grad mal paar threads weiter unten geschaut und siehe da ein prallgefüllter beratungsthread für den netten herren.
Ich sollte mich absofort öfter in der abteilung aufhalten, scheint echt lustig zu sein...


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2011)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> Was geht den hier ab???? Ich war schon fleißig am antwort tippen bis mir augefallen is das es gar nicht der threadersteller ist...
> Das ist ja echt geil...
> Sorry für offtopic aber das musste sein.



sieht für mich nach doppelacc aus...

GaAmer warum hast du deine Beiträge geändert ?

Habs eh schon weitergegeben


----------



## Wenzman (8. Januar 2011)

Spätestens bei ''Mein Vater...'' ist es mir aufgefallen 

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein ... 

Wie von poonage bereits gesagt sind edge Leds eig nichts anderes als normale LCDs. Bei edge kommen die LEDs aus dem Rahmen, wodurch Clouding enststehen kann. Full LED ist nochmal ne andere Sache, ich habe so ein Teil zuhause stehen und ist für den *exzessiven Gebrauch *meiner Meinung nach  schlechter als ein Plasma. Ja, Plasmas sind schwerer und haben Nachteile, Nachteile haben allerdings auch LED's und das meiner Meinung nach stärker. 

Ob Plasmas aus der Mode sind ... davon musst du dir ein eigenes Bild machen, allerdings kann ich dir sagen, das Verkaufsanteil von LED Geräten im Jahr 2009 und 2010 gerade einmal bei 15% lag und gute 60% waren Plasmas. laut einem Gerücht werden ab 2012 keine Plasmas mehr hergestellt, womit sich die Hersteller ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, da zum Filme schauen und spielen Plasmas immernoch von Verbrauchern favorisiert werden 
 Das weit verbreitete gerücht, dass Plasmas mehr Strom verbrauchen stimmt auch nicht(Nur bei sehr hellen Bildern, sieht man nur dunkle Filme verbraucht ein Plasma sogar weniger).
 Die Funktionsweise eines Plasmas ist eig relativ simpel, einfach mal Googlen.

LED's sind leider meiner Meinung nach noch nicht richtig ausgereift und trotzdem kommt in diesem Jahr schon wieder eine neue Technologie auf den Markt, die Nanotechnologie. 

Ich bin auf garkeinen Fall ein Gegner von LED Geräten, allerdings habe ich einen guten Plasma und Full LED zuhause stehen und mir gefällt das Plasmabild einfach, wenn auch nur minimal, besser und zum Spielen ist ein Plasma sowieso derzeit besser geeignet, außer man greift bei LED's richtig tief in die Tasche und kauft sich ein Gerät für 6000€.

Aber mal ganz im ernst, wenn dein Vater sich angeblich mit Hifi so gut auskennt, wieso fragst du ihn dann nicht einfach welches Gerät du kaufen sollst ?

edit: In Elektrofachgeschäften werden die Plasmas oft absichtlich falsch eingestellt um das Hauptaugenmerk auf die LEDs zu richten. 
Wenn du meine Meinugn hören willst, kauf dir einen Plasma.
Qualitativ hochwertige LED's mit denen du als gAm3er ( sry ) deinen Spaß haben wirst findest du erst im 3000 € Bereich. 
Soll es doch einer sein, dann nimm einen von Samsung, allgemein kann ich Samsung sehr empfehlen, genau wie LG, wenn dir 50'' reichen kann man auch gut Panasonic's nehmen.


----------



## Zockkind (9. Januar 2011)

Du schreibst 60% Plasma und 15% LCD wo ist der Rest ?


----------



## Wenzman (9. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Du schreibst 60% Plasma und 15% LCD wo ist der Rest ?




Röhre und LCD


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. Januar 2011)

@Wenzman

Die Plasmas werden in Handel nicht absichtlich falsch eingestellt. In hellen Räumen hat ein LCD (oder auch LED) gegenüber einem Plasma das subjektiv bessere Bild. Das Bild eines LCD´s ist......hmm.....ich nenn es mal "härter".

Um das beste Bild bei einem LCD zu präsentiren nimmt man einen Animierten Film auf Blu-Ray. 
Ob Plasma oder LCD (LED) besser ist, lässt sich nicht direkt beantworten.
Mir persönlich gefällt LED-LCD besser, kommt irgendwie knackiger.
Und wegen Verbrauch würd ich mich nicht verrückt machen.
Wie schon erwähnt verbraucht ein Plasma bei voller Ausleuchtung(weißes Bild)
schon ne Ecke mehr, aber meist hat man eher ne geringe Ausleuchtung.
Was aber zutrifft, die meisten Plasmas machen Geräusche (brummen), und 
haben ne höhere Hitzeentwicklung. Ebenfalls störend wenn sich gegenüber eine Lichtquelle (Fenster o.ä.) befindet, hat man *stark *störende Reflektionen.


----------



## fuddles (9. Januar 2011)

@Wenzmann
Woher hast du die Zahlen? Plasma hat nie im Leben 60%.
LCD beherrscht den Markt unangefochten mit über 80% Marktanteil weltweit.

Global LCD TV Market to Grow 31% in 2010, Slowing to 13% in 2011 - DisplaySearch


----------



## Wenzman (10. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> @Wenzmann
> Woher hast du die Zahlen?


Eine Statistik von cnet.

@Dr Schmerz
Mag schon sein, aber schau dir mal an wo die Plasmas und wo die LED's im MM stehen .


----------



## fuddles (12. Januar 2011)

Ok aber die Statistik von Cnet müsste dann falsch sein. Plasmas hatten schom immer einen geringen Marktanteil.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (12. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sogar wetten das in 4-5 Jahren keine Plasmas mehr produziert werden, wenn es mit den Verkaufszahlen so weiter geht.
Und OLED und Laser wollen ja in Zukunft auch an den Mann gebracht werden.
Plasmas sind ohne Zweifel gut, jedoch hat man Ihnen in der Zeit der Energiesparlampen einfach den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben. Zu Unrecht!
Und am Ende zählt sowieso nicht was Gut ist, oder was umweltfreundlich ist,
sondern was sich Gut verkauft.


----------



## UltraGraniat (12. Januar 2011)

Ein Freund ließ über seinen Geburtstag die ganze Nacht und auch die nächsten 2 Tage darauf den Fernseher durchgehend laufen und am Morgen des dritten Tages machte er die Glotze aus und bemerkte, dass sich in seinem neuen Plasma-Fernseher das MTV Zeichen "eingebrannt" hat.

Ich habe aber zuwenig Ahnung was das Mitreden im TV-Bereich zu tun hat


----------



## Ahnedos (13. Januar 2011)

@UltraGraniat

Dieses "Einbrenn-Problem" ist afaik nur bei den ersten Plasma TV's vorhanden gewesen, und das sollte bei den neuren Geräten eigentlich behoben sein, oder nur noch ganz minimal auftreten.


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2011)

Einbrennen gibts immer noch, zwar nicht mehr so oft und so wie früher aber ist halt einer der nachteile der Plasma´s. Hier kann eig zu gemacht werden weil der TE eh gesperrt ist.


----------



## fuddles (13. Januar 2011)

Ahja stimmt das war glaub der Doppelacc^^ gaAmer. Wie sagte er selbst? "Ein kleiner Zwerg der alle nur verarscht und kein Geld hat"


----------



## Wenzman (14. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Ich würd sogar wetten das in 4-5 Jahren keine Plasmas mehr produziert werden


Samsung produziert ab 2012 keine Plasmas mehr.

falls du eine Quelle willst, einfach mal googeln.

edit: ich habs nochmal gegoogelt und FlatpanelsHD meint auch, das der Verkauf von LEDs sehr schleppend vorran geht.


----------



## boyka (14. Januar 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Mein Vater meint das Plasma TV´s schwerer sind als LCD TV Geräte , stimmt das ?
> 
> 
> Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen ob ich Plasma oder LCD nehmen soll , ist Plasma nicht voll aus der Mode ?
> War heute bei Expert und da sahen die LED Fernseher besser aus als die Plasmas , würde gerne eure Meinung haben



gewicht je nach model. 

gibt leute wie ich. die finden das plasma ein besseres bild macht.
aber jetzt wo die leds draußen sind. 

nimm ein mit led technik, mein bruder hat einen. 

pervers geil.


----------



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

boyka schrieb:


> gewicht je nach model.
> 
> gibt leute wie ich. die finden das plasma ein besseres bild macht.
> aber jetzt wo die leds draußen sind.
> ...



manche wollen es einfach nicht verstehen, die edge- led ldc sind oft von der ausleuchtung noch schlechter als die normalen LCD... und der Thread ist schon lange tot da der TE gesperrt ist. Lest ihr überhaupt den Thread?


----------



## Xate (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir grad den Phillips 42pfl7685k geholt, nen 42er full HD Edge LED und ich kann nur sagen: 
HAMMA x)

Das Bild ist einfach nur geil. Die Menüs, Apps und NetTV will ich auch nicht missen. Angeblich hat er 2ms reaktionszeit, also wohl zum zocken geignet. Werd dieses WE mal Assassins Creed 2 drauf zocken. Schön mit Ambilight 
Hat mich allerdings auch nen 1000er gekostet ^^

Edit: Wenn der Thread auch tot ist, jetzt hab ich bei dem gedanken am WE zu zocken wenigstens ein Grinsen im Xsicht


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Vorallendingen weil Edge LED nur die sehr billige Variante ist.


----------



## Wenzman (22. Januar 2011)

Xate schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad den Phillips 42pfl7685k geholt, nen 42er full HD Edge LED und ich kann nur sagen:
> HAMMA x)
> 
> Das Bild ist einfach nur geil. Die Menüs, Apps und NetTV will ich auch nicht missen. Angeblich hat er 2ms reaktionszeit, also wohl zum zocken geignet. Werd dieses WE mal Assassins Creed 2 drauf zocken. Schön mit Ambilight
> ...



Also an alle die den Thread noch lesen ... 
Ich würde mir heutzutage keinen Edge Led mehr holen, da die ''Technik'' noch mehr Fehler als Full LED hat und LED wird die nächsten Monate sowieso durch Nano ersetzt. 

Aber wenn du spaß an deinem Tv hast ist es doch gut.

Reaktionszeit und Inputlag sollte man auseinander halten, der Fernseher kann auch 0,00000000000000000001  MS haben und trotzdem laggen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2011)

Es gibt nichts besseres als Plasma TV -0,000002ms Reaktionszeit, echte Farben und richtiges Schwarz.
Habe den Panasonic Viera TH-42PZ800E


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Januar 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres als Plasma TV -0,000002ms Reaktionszeit, echte Farben und richtiges Schwarz.
> Habe den Panasonic Viera TH-42PZ800E




Wenn man das Plasma-Geflimmer ab kann und der Stromverbrauch(~ 320 Watt) keine Rolle spielt...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2011)

was für Geflimmer? der ist doch keine 10 Jahre alt


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> was für Geflimmer? der ist doch keine 10 Jahre alt



beschäftig dich ma mit dem thema, Reaktionszeit ist auch nicht so wichtig, wichtiger wäre der Inputlag  und mit Schwarzwert haben viele plasma auch Probleme  Und ich wette mit dir das deiner auch flimmert (sehen die die dafür anfällig sind)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2011)

Habe kein Inputlag und kein Flimmern, das Schwarz ist perfekt. Viele Freunde und Bekannte haben gute LCDs und ich kann nur sagen das Bild ist nicht so gut wie bei mir.
Mein guter Samsung TFT oder der Apple LCD sehen da echt alt aus. Gerade unter Windows. Beweg mal ein Fenster schnell hin und her und lies die kleine schwarze Schrift im Fenster. Bei mir ist das kein Problem. PC games wirken so wie auf der Röhre, super schnell und gestochen scharf besonders FIFA11 oder UT3.
Der war auch damals, als ich ihn gekauft habe mehrfach Testsieger. Der einzige negative Punkt waren die 321 Watt.


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

dann lass ma länger den desktop offen beim surfen oder statische Elemente in spielen dann hast mmn den größten nachteil von Plasmas, das einbrennen und dieses problem gibts bei aktuellen auch noch   Und Plasmaflimmern haben alle Plasmas  Klar ist es ist das Plasmabild anders wie das von LCD, ich find beide nicht schlecht, beide hat vor und nachteile


----------



## Zockkind (26. Januar 2011)

Jetzt macht euch doch nicht so an ihr habt doch beide ein bisschen Recht


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Jetzt macht euch doch nicht so an ihr habt doch beide ein bisschen Recht



was stimmt dann an meiner Aussage nicht ?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Januar 2011)

So habe ich mal getestet und muss sagen, dass es sehr gering ist. Beim Desktop ist es im vergleich zum TFT leicht wahrzunehmen. Da mein TV zu weit vom PC weg steht, benutze ich den nur für Filme (nicht wahrnehmbar) und games, die man mit Pad spielt (nicht getestet). Deswegen ist mir das auch nie so aufgefallen. Bei der T-Homebox im Menu ist auch kein Flimmern wahrzunehmen. Gerade beim blauen Windows 7 Hintergrund ist es zu sehen aber nicht störend.


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

wie weit sitzt du denn von deinem TV weg ? War ja auch mehr nen Hinweis, ich finde wie gesagt beide gut und kommt von fall zu fall drauf an was jeweils geeigneter ist


----------



## Zockkind (26. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> was stimmt dann an meiner Aussage nicht ?


Jetzt seh das doch nicht als Kritik nur weil ich schreibe "bisschen Recht".


----------



## Wenzman (26. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> dann lass ma länger den desktop offen beim surfen oder statische Elemente in spielen dann hast mmn den größten nachteil von Plasmas, das einbrennen und dieses problem gibts bei aktuellen auch noch



Ja, wenn ich ein Bild 1 Woche, wohlgemerkt ohne Bildschirmschoner (auch Konsolen haben das), stehen lasse brennt sich evtl. etwas ein. 
Aber selbst wenn, lässt man 10 min die Burn in DvD laufen und es ist weg, also ein Nachteil über den man hinweg sehen kann. 

ich war lange Zeit LCD Fan, aber als mir das mal jemand mit dem Soap effekt gezeigt hat und ich das Bild von einem Plasma gesehen habe bin ich eher auf die Plasma Seite übergelaufen.



> und der Stromverbrauch


Der Stormverbrauch ist auch nochmal so eine Sache. 
Wenn man den ganzen Tag nur helle Bildinhalte sieht, dann stimmt es, dann verbraucht ein Plasma mehr, bis deutlich mehr. 
Aber wenn man eher dunkle Bildinhalte sieht, was in den meisten Filmen und Spielen der Fall ist, dann kann es sogar sein das ein Plasma, wenn auch nur minimal, weniger als ein LED verbraucht.


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

Naja wenns eingebrannt ist ist es eingebrannt und geht nicht mehr weg, was du meinst ist nachleuchten  Und es gibt genug berichte im Hifi-forum die Probleme mit einbrennen haben und haben nicht 1 Woche nen Bild laufen lassen


----------



## Wenzman (26. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja wenns eingebrannt ist ist es eingebrannt und geht nicht mehr weg,


Nein, ich mein schon einbrennen 

Jenachdem wie stark es eingebrannt ist, ist das wieder zu beheben.


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

Hast du nen Link dazu? Eingebrannt ist eingebrannt, des andere ist nachleuchten meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> ich war lange Zeit LCD Fan, aber als mir das mal jemand mit dem Soap effekt gezeigt hat und ich das Bild von einem Plasma gesehen habe bin ich eher auf die Plasma Seite übergelaufen.



Der Soap Effekt hat was mit der zwischenbildberechnung zu tun, tritt bei Plasmas die es können ebenfalls auf. Optisch zwar nicht ganz so ausgeprägt, 
aber dennoch.


----------



## Wenzman (26. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Der Soap Effekt hat was mit der zwischenbildberechnung zu tun, tritt bei Plasmas die es können ebenfalls auf. Optisch zwar nicht ganz so ausgeprägt,
> aber dennoch.


Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen im Gegensatz zu LED's.

Aber das ist auch nur 1 Beispiel der störenden Dinge an LED. 
Aber wem diese Dinge nicht auffallen kann ja ruhig LED nehmen. 




> Hast du nen Link dazu? Eingebrannt ist eingebrannt, des andere ist nachleuchten meiner Meinung nach.


Ich such den Thread auf hifi-forum.de morgen, heute Abend habe ich dafür keine Nerven.
Aufjedenfall ist es so das ''schwaches Einbrennen'' noch behoben werden kann. Außerdem kommt Einbrennen meiner Meinung nach heute so gut wie nicht mehr vor. Man kann aufjedenfall ein paar Stunden lang ohne Probleme ein festes Bild anzeigen lassen.
Wenn man natürlich einen Plasma als Pc Monitor nutzt, tage lang ein festes Bild anzeigen lässt und keinen Bildschirmschoner hat, kann mit Einbrennen Probleme bekommen. 

Die einzige Marke bei der heute noch relativ häufig Einbrennen auftritt ist Panasonic.


----------



## Zockkind (27. Januar 2011)

Mein neuer Plasma von Samsung ist auch Sehr laut kommt halt drauf an wo man Sitz und was man hört.


----------



## Portvv (30. Januar 2011)

ist ein generelles problem bei plasmas , der eine hats weniger der andere mehr , is halt serienstreung


----------

